# New Testament Manuscripts



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 16, 2012)

Can any PB member recommend some internet materials focusing on how the New Testament manuscript evidence compares with other writings from the ancient world, along the lines discussed by J McDowell's Evidence That Demands a Verdict? Any 'Apologetics' suggestions on this topic will be gratefully received. Thanks. 
Dieter Schneider


----------

